# Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)



## m4rv1nw (5. Januar 2020)

*Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Moin Moin,
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen PC zusammenzustellen. 

Specs:
-Asus RTX 2060 Super Dual Fan
-Ryzen 3700x
-ASUS ROG Strix B450-F
-G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB DDR4 K2 3200 C16 32GVK 
-Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Black Edition
-Fractal Design Define C TG

Lediglich das Netzteil fehlt mir noch. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht was empfehlen? Am besten im Bereich 60-80€


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Da kannst du schauen.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4, BitFenix Formula Gold 550W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## m4rv1nw (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Also meinst du, dass 500 Watt voll ausreichen werden?


----------



## BojackHorseman (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Reicht locker. Das System nimmt maximal 350 Watt, wenn Prozessor und Graka unter Volllast laufen. Also eine Situation, die in Alltagsszenarien nicht vorkommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*



m4rv1nw schrieb:


> Also meinst du, dass 500 Watt voll ausreichen werden?



Ja das reicht, für welches NT hast dich entschieden?


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Und vielleicht noch als kleiner Hinweis an den TE das das gewählte mindestens Version 2301 vom UEFI braucht damit der 3700X läuft,nicht das du ene unangenehme Überraschung erlebst weil die CPU nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## m4rv1nw (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
Ich habe mich für dieses Netzteil entschieden.
Wird das funktionieren?


----------



## m4rv1nw (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
Das hier habe ich mich bestellt


----------



## markus1612 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 3700x? [Kaufempfehlung)*

Ja, das passt gut.


----------

